# Maremmas



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have noticed a couple of you mentioning that you have one. How do you like them? From what I have read, they are a smaller LGD more content to stay close to their charges rather than patrol a perimeter, does that hold true? 

My husband and I are going to move to the Elko, Nevada area when we find some land to build on. I noticed that there is a trained guardian Maremma at a rescue in Idaho (death in her previous owner's family) and I'm considering going ahead and adopting her before we move. She would be in charge of goats and chickens right now on 1/2 acre and we plan to build on at least 20 in Nevada. She would eventually be joined by an Anatolian that can patrol while she stays with the herd.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My eyes are rolling out of my head. I feel a strong case of sarcasm coming on. I got declined because

1. They want her to live indoors on a couch because she and her 4 brothers and sisters deserve better than that (for which they were bred for!)
2. My goats aren't fixed and my vet has no record of them (therefore I must breed them all the time contributing to the massive overpopulation of goats that are bursting from every animal shelter ever. Also there's no way I could buy medication and administer it myself)
3. I have children under 12 (because kids that have minimal interaction with the dog but pet her nicely when they do see her must be more annoying than dozens of baby goats and sheep dancing on her back [she guarded a herd of 300+ Boer goats for 5 years with her siblings])



I admit to some disappointment about all this. Lol


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I think that's typical of 'rescues'. It's darn shame.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

What a *waste.* Those dogs had a job their whole lives - and they will be happier if they can continue to have a job. It boggles my mind that someone with so little understanding of dogs can be running a rescue.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

The first person I talked to about it was happy she would be going back to a job she loved. They hadn't tested her with kids but he was going to just for me, then I guess someone else sent in an adoption form requesting her that planned to keep her as an indoor pet, likely in the city, (the shelter she's in is in Boise and for a $40 adoption fee for an experienced dog you bet I was going to drive 7 hours to get her!) and one of the bleeding heart shelter managers just couldn't help but humanize the dog's emotions about it and vetoed my approved home coming up with excuses why. The lady that got her probably just wanted her because she's fluffy and white.

I could understand if they denied me because until we move, she pretty much would be in a confined space and wouldn't really have to do any serious guarding but I was ready to throw my phone across the room when I was fed the line, "She deserves to retire to a big comfy couch."


----------



## Distaff (Sep 10, 2014)

Thats 'rescues' for you. Sad for the dog, too.

I've been looking for a homestead guardian type as well, and checked first with the on-line rescues. I refuse to lie; YES, the dog WILL be sleeping outside. The dog won't know there is a raccoon in with the chickens if it is asleep with us in the bedroom.

So, I'm resigned to going with a breeder, and spending a $1000 or more on a puppy.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I know Distaff, when I say to my son and dil, I want a dog for protection and to guard the chickens, etc. and that it will be sleeping outside, they think I am cruel!! 

I don't get it.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Well if you are near Nebraska there's an Anatolian that was a LGD. I want her really bad, but that's too far away for me. 

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/10482993-grant-nebraska-anatolian-shepherd


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Typical rescue. They don't understand. Dogs aren't humans and they never will be. Dogs are dogs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look for a dedicated rescue, they know more about their breed. You might also put an ad in a farmer&#8217;s magazine or on a website.


----------



## vixcottage (Feb 12, 2013)

I had 2 Maremma sisters with my dairy goat herd for over 12 years until they died. They were amazing. They worked together patrolling the perimeter. They stayed with the doe giving birth and assisted as necessary keeping young kids alive until I got there to check on them. They would notify me when a doe was in labor. I could not ask for better dogs. When they got up in years I was looking for replacements. I found an aquaintance at the farmers market that had Great Pyrenees and I explained I wanted Maremmas. She informed me that the grandmother was Maremma so I purchased 2 male puppies. I have been training them for 3 years. They do not have the nurturing of the young kids and are not able to do anything that the Maremmas can do. I will get Maremmas again when able. They are the very best!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Squeaky, that incident really gets me stirred up! Have you considered placing a little piece in that rescue's home paper about LGD, especially mentioning the Maremmas...without mentioning the name of the rescue of course? (Sounds someone there needs some education and getting it public may just work best.)


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope you have better luck next time. Try a breed rescue, they will be your best bet. As an independent rescue myself, I know how some of them can be. Sad, you would be my choice had it been a dog I was placing since you are offering it a job.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I would do more then just putting an article in the local paper about LGDs and their purpose. 
I would put an article that would be asking questions about this particular rescues' credentials and experience with working dogs, and expose them for the idiots they are. 
Aren't there prerequisites the rescue owner or manager should have with experience in animal behavior and care?


----------



## Hexe (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel for you and as everybody else said - unfortunately that's typical rescue. Similar thing happened to me with a Anatolian, but the other way around. This dog was sold as a puppy into a pet situation and immediately made 'trouble" by wanting to be outside ALL the time, being 'unfriendly' to the neighbors dogs, etc. 
The owners worked with a trainer for awhile and then gave up, turned it over to a rescue. They advertised him for adoption and I entered the picture, looking for a dog not strictly for livestock, but tolerant towards whatever is here and guarding it. I figured at six month of age he could grow into it. (I've had various breeds of working dogs all my live)
Contacted the trainer, she thought it was a GREAT idea, perfect for him. The rescue? You could have thought I wanted to boil him alive. 
So the poor bastard was placed into another pet home and from what I understand, they are having the same 'troubles' with him there. 
As far as I'm concerned, he's been sentenced to a life of restriction and unhappiness.


----------

